# Golden toys



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Is it sad that I checked all the boxes? Beamer loves pretty much anything! One of his favorite toys (not listed) is just a plastic bottle.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Anything that 16 week old puppy can get her mouth on that she is not supposed to.


----------



## vjm1639 (Feb 20, 2012)

Journey loves his toys, furry toys, tug toys, empty bottles, most anything. If it is noisy in some way it's wonderful. :>


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Anything made by chuckit! 

And I am greatful that my pant leg is no longer considered a toy...


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

forgot to check other evan my 1yr old loves bark and small pieces of wood he brings them to me and also throws them for himself. He reminds me of his dad a lot. I just wish he wasn't afraid of everything like his mom.


----------



## badfisherman (Mar 11, 2012)

Frisbee favorite by far.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

All of the above! The guys love to chew on the hard plastic nylabones, but they love to carry stuffed animals around, especially to present to company. So it's hard to pick what's a favorite, exactly.

The all time favorite for games is the tennis ball, though there's a bumper we use for water fetching that seems to be even more powerful a draw.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max's favorite seems to be his Nylabone. But he also will play with a ball. We recently got him a chuck-it ball which he seems to like. He also likes big pieces of wood or driftwood that he picks up. This photo shows a fire log he picked while we were camping last year.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

His new favorite thing is chomping on Chuck-it rubber balls.


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

I checked all the boxes. haha. But the thing Rain loves most is definately her frisbee! She can play for hours


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Mosby has multiple "favorite" toys - one day he is obsessed with one, the next day it's another, and then the rotation starts all over! He is super ball crazy, and his favorite ball is his larger-than-a-tennis-ball darker blue rubber ball that has a hole for treats (that we never put treats in). He also REALLY loves this blue rubber bowling pin from the JW Pets company (who make the Cuz) that we call his violent toy - he puts it in his mouth, bring it over to you and shakes his head around, smacking you with the bowling pin!!!!! 

His other 2 favorites are the Jolly Pets push-n-play (outside or in the basement only) in whatever their largest size was, and the West Paw Bumi.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Bayne likes the squeaky ones but we don't, he'll walk around with the ball and all we hear is squeak, squeak and he's doing it deliberately so we drilled the squeaker out of it. LOL


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Outdoor: An all in one tug of war, floating, squeeky, fetch, chewtoy my boy can shake around doing his best Grizzly Bear impression.










Indoor: A tennis ball to bounce, chew, and fit under his chin while he gets sleepy.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I checked everything too..but she loves "natural" toys..sticks, paper, charcoal..lol anything and everything that is not screwed down..


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

My buddy is fond of most all Kong toys he has. Mostly the


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Aw, nuts! I didn’t notice that I could check more than one box. I would have checked them all, too, though furry squeaky toys are by far Pippa and Watson’s favorite. Sadly, they don’t get them very often anymore, because the toys don’t last more than five minutes!


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

my puppy likes anything that moves and loves all toys but i didn't check furry toys because i have a rabbit and I'm hoping they'll eventually get along.

his favorite is just a normal tennis ball


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Why does this poll asume that we only have one dog?


----------



## channy2409 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Teddies*

rupert LOVES teddies! he has about 6 including a rabbit, 4 bears and peppa pig!


----------



## starcrwzr (Jul 25, 2012)

Sagan's favorite toy is a ball, I guess you could call it a ball, it has these knobby protuberances on it that cause it to bounce oddly when it hits the ground. I like it because it has some weight and it's easy to throw.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Rainheart said:


> Is it sad that I checked all the boxes? Beamer loves pretty much anything! One of his favorite toys (not listed) is just a plastic bottle.


This is us !!!!


----------

